# wally world



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If you service this company would you mind, PM me please.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I do, whatcha want...

Let me guess. They want you to sign a bunch of papers and give a financial report....


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wally world is on a whole different planet. Their way or the highway.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> I do, whatcha want...
> 
> Let me guess. They want you to sign a bunch of papers and give a financial report....


I find it odd a organized shop will do construction building a Wal-Mart.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Qball415 said:


> I find it odd a organized shop will do construction building a Wal-Mart.


Wal-Mart likes things done on time and correctly..... 

Why would I not work for Wal-Mart? I bid the same stuff non-union guys bid every day and some stuff they can't.

I find it odd that you find it odd.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Wal-Mart likes things done on time and correctly.....
> 
> Why would I not work for Wal-Mart? I bid the same stuff non-union guys bid every day and some stuff they can't.
> 
> I find it odd that you find it odd.


We don't do the new construction anymore not enough money in it, we still do the remodels and we are union


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I only do service for them and Sams. They pay very quickly. I try not to deal with corporate too much though....


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> If you service this company would you mind, PM me please.


Nice to see you over here. the other place has drama!


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I think he was refering to the fact wally is non union


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

The company I work for builds around 5 super Wal-Marts a year (refrigeration not plumbing). We service around 20 stores. We do the refrigeration service and a little of the plumbing. They are easy to work for, make sure you are good with paperwork though.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

We do work for the Blue Devil, other than the paper work I have no complaints. Their checks never bounce.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I have yet to have a problem with them paying me. There are other things I'm more concerned with.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Thanks to all of the responses and to those of you that sent me the PM...:thumbsup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

my father in law is Wally so Wally usually buys lunch! The repairs are a battle with him and the code!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> I find it odd a organized shop will do construction building a Wal-Mart.



So do I.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

affordabledrain said:


> So do I.


Why?
Are organized shops only supposed to build buildings that will have organized work forces?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> Why?
> Are organized shops only supposed to build buildings that will have organized work forces?



Some will say yes.

I say it is just business


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

affordabledrain said:


> Some will say yes.
> 
> I say it is just business


I hope so, because about the only organised workplaces anymore are schools and government offices, union shops wouldn't be building much else.


----------

